# 2 vs 3 bands for 48" Abbiller



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Im looking to get new bands on my 48" Biller. I currently have 3-5/8" bands on my 48" Abbiller. I have heard you can get as much power from 2-3/4" bands and be able to load the gun faster. If anyone has any thoughts or suggestions. I would appreciate it.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yup, at least on my riffe. Those thick bands can be hell though sometimes!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

how about just two 5/8" bands? I've always shot guns with two or less bands and I've never had a problem with penetration though I typically don't shoot large fish


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I use 2x 5/8 bands on my 48. IMHO the only time you need 3 is for a loooong open water shot.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> how about just two 5/8" bands? I've always shot guns with two or less bands and I've never had a problem with penetration though I typically don't shoot large fish


Old man I know named Bruce Jones shoots bigger fish than you do using a Hawaiian sling. Only one band on that sling too.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

He lies!! He lies! I catch him ALL THE TIME Lying!!!

THAT would be and is the mentor of the mentor story in my post on the thread about an unknown wreck!



SKATR JIM said:


> Old man I know named Bruce Jones shoots bigger fish than you do using a Hawaiian sling. Only one band on that sling too.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It is possible to put too much rubber on a gun which results in decreased performance and damage to the gun, particularly the trigger mech.


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good question evensplit.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

I never had the need for more than two standard-sized bands when I had my 48" Biller, but I dropped to a single wrap, and had a tri-cut tip, which I kept razor sharp as often as possible. I took 50-pound class amberjack with that gun before I traded up, and again, never felt like I was underpowered.

With a double-wrap, you're going to lose some energy at the end of your line, and I think that will happen whatever your banding is, because, at some point, as Evensplit said, you'll overpower the gun.

I feel like my technique has improved since moving to a single wrap. I miss less fish, and am less tempted to take those super-long shots I know I shouldn't be making anyway. I may _possibly_ miss out on a fish or two because of the single wrap, but my freezer is still full from last year, so I won't complain about it


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks for the help. im going to try the single rap.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

as a MRD. Mobile Rig Diver, its about shaft through the head shot placement. bust his eyeballs out and there is no question.


----------

